# Where to buy bromeliad seeds



## Jussi_K (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello,

Has anyone tried to grow vrisea, neoregelia and other broms from seeds? Is it as hard as growing orchids from seeds? Have anyone found any good websites about this? Where can I buy seeds? I would be interested to buy a mix of seeds, not only one species...


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

this website should help

http://bsi.org/

go to the link 'growing bromeliads' on the left and it has a couple articles on growing broms from seed.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I've started to grow some from seed. I think there are a lot opinions on how to do it so you'll find plenty of info. Good luck.


----------



## Jussi_K (Nov 17, 2006)

*hello*

I have found a lot info, but as odd as it is I haven't found a single shop which would sell neoregelias seeds. Tillandsia seeds you can buy from koehres Germany but where to get neoregelias?


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: hello*



Jussi_K said:


> I have found a lot info, but as odd as it is I haven't found a single shop which would sell neoregelias seeds. Tillandsia seeds you can buy from koehres Germany but where to get neoregelias?


Pull the seeds out of the seed pods after your neo blooms (this will happen before it starts to pup, usually. I have grown Tillandsia's from seed when my Tillandsia bloomed and set seed, and found that they tend to grow very slowly.

Good luck.


----------



## Jussi_K (Nov 17, 2006)

*Heh*

There's a big problem if you don't have any colorful neoregelias, what I'm after,...[/quote]


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Heh*



Jussi_K said:


> There's a big problem if you don't have any colorful neoregelias, what I'm after,...


Huh? :?:

Why does the type of bromeliads I have cause you a "big problem"?

If you mean to say that you cannot grow bromeliads from seed because you don't have the seed, then just get the bromeliads. Check the classifieds, as there are people selling them for as little as $3 each. Your topic is titled "Growing bromelias from seeds." If you are looking for seeds, you should call it "Where do I BUY bromeliad seeds."


----------



## Jussi_K (Nov 17, 2006)

*Buying bromeliad seeds*

Hello,

My problem is that you guys in US have really great selection of beatiful small sized colorful neoregelias, but in Europe we have not as good. The customs think, that plants are no no, but seeds are okay. So I could buy saades from states and grow them here. It would took a lot time, but I grow also bonsai, so I'm really patient . Five years is nothing for me! Plus for me, *I get a lot satisfaction seeing them grow and finally bloom from seed!

Sorry the topic's name is not good, but when I mailed it, I wanted also to now does someone grow them from seed. Thank's for all from your help, It would be great if someone knows a place where to buy those seeds for a reasonable proce


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

if you want bromeliad seed, become a member of the website i gave you above. if you become a member, you will have access to their seed bank. you can get seed for VERY CHEAP from many very unusual and rare species. just become a member. 

http://bsi.org/

-josh


----------



## Jussi_K (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re*

BSI: I just checked their website. They have 
* bahiana
* bahiana 'Viridis'
* carolinae 'Marechalii'
* concentrica
* concentrica 'Plutonis'
* fluminensis
* johannis
* magdalenae
* morrisoniana
* 'Rastroeusus' ?
* uleana 
Also mainly nature species, and not colorful small sized hybrids... It's odd that there's really many shops where you can buy specimen size plants, but no one sells seeds


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

many of the species plants are very colorful. they need to be put in proper lighting to gain the colors. as do the hybrids. a hybrid out of proper lighting will as plain green as the grass in your front yard. true not all species are colorful, but not all hybrids are colorful as well. and from what it sounds like to me.... you dont really have the option to be too picky where you live :lol:


----------



## rain- (Jul 28, 2006)

And you can always order broms to Finland too, it's not impossible, it just costs.


----------



## Jussi_K (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re1*

Yeah... I guess its true... 

Well If I'm interested to buy for example 6-8 small sized neos... it would be insane to buy them from US. First shipping costs would kill, second health certificates...


----------



## rain- (Jul 28, 2006)

I did it, and I'm happy with the broms I got. 

But good luck for you, it is propably hard to find the seeds you want, but if you are more interested to get them for cheap than fast and you have patience, I suppose you'll find them eventually.


----------



## mrvivarium (Sep 8, 2014)

Jussi_K said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone tried to grow vrisea, neoregelia and other broms from seeds? Is it as hard as growing orchids from seeds? Have anyone found any good websites about this? Where can I buy seeds? I would be interested to buy a mix of seeds, not only one species...


I have and made videos it
https://youtu.be/tXRNDc4sBzo
and have more on my channel


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Do you know of any sites that sell viable seeds for smaller broms?





mrvivarium said:


> I have and made videos it
> https://youtu.be/tXRNDc4sBzo
> and have more on my channel


----------

